# Flourish Excel vs API CO2 Booster?



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

As far as I understand, both of these products are intended to serve as a liquid source of carbon.

I've read of various uses for dosing Excel aside from using in lieu of pressurized CO2 such as algae treatment and as a "preservative" in mixing your own liquid ferts.

So my question is: Is there any difference in which you would use for any of those other applications?

My reason for asking is that the LFS only had the API CO2 booster. I purchased it before adding pressurized CO2. I'm not using it anymore but I wondered if I could simply use it like Excel for those other applications or if there was some difference that might suggest I just go out and get some Excel.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Same thing.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Both Glutaraldehyde


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

dru said:


> Both Glutaraldehyde


 Which is 2x as strong as excel and 1/2 the price online.
Metracide,cidex,or pro advantage by NDC.
1 gallon for aprox $20 equals 2 gallons of excel at $$$?


----------



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

i thought according to the MSDS of both products, the excel has a slightly higher concentration of glut. 
I want to say it was like 1.7-1.9 to co2 booster, and 2.0-2.1 to excel

But for all intents and purposes, its the same


----------

